# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Pingüinera de Punta Tombo

## perdiguera

Punta Tombo, Argentina

Se trata de una península en forma de dedo que se introduce unos 3 kilómetros en el océano Atlántico y que tiene unos 600 metros de ancho.

Está situada al sur de la Península Valdés, a unos cien kilómetros.

Es la mayor colonia de pingüinos del mundo con un millón de ejemplares, pingüino más  o menos. La mayoría de la clase pingüino de Magallanes.

En mi viaje al sur de América del Sur, tuve la ocasión de visitarla, en plena época de cría pingüinera.

Os pongo algunas imágenes de esos momentos:


Fijáos en la calavera de la derecha de la primera foto, creo que es de un caballo.
















Los pingüinos no son muy amigos del desodorante y el olor a excrementos era bastante elevado, mezclado con el calor hacía estar poco tiempo.
La verdad es que estaba muy preparado para las visitas con sus pasarelas para evitar pisar sobre los nidos, que los pingüinos hacen en la roca blanda en forma de pequeñas cuevas y dejando libre la avenida principal para el paso de los papás y mamás que iban una y otra vez al agua para obtener alimento para sus crías.

Yo creo que eran fotocopias o casi de diez o doce ejemplares un poco distintos entre sí.

----------

